# Canon AF lens mount and EF lens mount



## asiadrabik (Sep 29, 2008)

I am still confused about this.When you read describtion of Canon fit lenses,for example sigma ,some of the have :canon AF lens mount ,some Canon EF lens mount.What is the difference.Can I use both of them if I have Canon 450 D.?


----------



## Battou (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, Actually they are the same. What it boils down to is Canon will not permit third party manufacturers to use the "EF" designation, that said many third party manufacturers simply put it as "Canon Autofocus Mount" and abrieviate it to AF. This differenciates it from the Canon FD mount which is primarily Manual Focus lenses.


----------



## asiadrabik (Sep 29, 2008)

O ,this is the answer I was waiting for ,nobody I asked was sure about it.Thank you very much


----------

